# Help installing FreeBSD 11.1 on T610 Plus



## participant (Jan 18, 2018)

I tried installing 11.1r with the file *FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img* on a *HP T610 Plus* and the result follows.







Any way around the stop at: 

```
acpi0: <HPQOEM SLIC-BPC> on motherboard
```

works: FreeBSD-10.4-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img

works: FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img
works: FreeBSD-11.1-STABLE-i386-20180110-r327786-memstick.img

fails: FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img
fails: FreeBSD-11.1-STABLE-amd64-20180110-r327786-memstick.img


works: FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-i386-20180110-r327788-memstick.img
fails: FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-amd64-20180110-r327788-memstick.img

I am not sure where to go now. 

Is there somewhere else I can report this?
How can I by bass this stopping point?

specs on t610 plus: http://h20195.www2.hp.com/v2/GetDoc... sheet&doclang=EN_GB&searchquery=&cc=za&lc=en


----------



## k.jacker (Jan 18, 2018)

Try to boot and then choose to boot with ACPI disabled from the Beasty-menu (the FreeBSD boot menu with the ASCII logo).

Not what you asked, but you might want to add the following to /boot/loader.conf

```
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
```
to acknowledge the firmware license of your WiFi device. From the manpage iwi(4).


----------



## participant (Jan 18, 2018)

Could I alternatively unplug the wifi device? i am not planning on using it.
I will put that line in that conf file. Thank for that.
At one point I did try to set the acpi to disable and boot, but I do not know what stage it was in but it looked to stop earlier in the process. But, take that as reference because it is unclear which boot img I was using.


----------



## k.jacker (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes, if you don't plan on using WiFi then just remove it. Then you don't need to add that line to /boot/loader.conf.

By looking at your CPU I'm a little unsure if it is AMD64 CPU. The AMD specs sheet says it has i386 cores but also has AMD64 extension.
So it should be able to run AMD64 version of FreeBSD, but that the spec sheet highlights the i386 cores of your CPU is a little confusing.
Otherwise are all modern CPUs from AMD and Intel not completely 64bit either as far as my knowledge goes.
But still AMDs spec sheet is a little weird.

Long story short... I guess it's a i386 CPU, so you should go FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-i386 and try that with and without ACPI and see what works.


----------



## azathoth (Jan 19, 2018)

mabe reburn the meemstick image?
does it work on a regular hardware box?


----------

